# Happy Autumn Y'all



## cobaltbot (Sep 24, 2013)

Added a couple recent yardsale picks to the start of decorating the Rivendell bed for fall.  If any of you that I'm vaguely familiar with are ever in the area stop by, I'd be glad to show you Rivendell, the Ma & Pa, baby rock, Stonetown, the slate quarries, etc!


----------



## sandchip (Sep 25, 2013)

Backatcha, Steve.  Any new developments at Stonetown?


----------



## RED Matthews (Sep 25, 2013)

Well we heard geese so I always figured we should should be just as smart as they are - so we will be on our way to Florida today.  3 days on the road and Sarasota - here we come.. Wa-La!
 RED Matthews


----------



## GuntherHess (Sep 25, 2013)

do you find any fossils or interesting minerals in that area?  My kid is into such things.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Sep 25, 2013)

Who's the project leader, you or Elrond? []


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 27, 2013)

Thanks for the comments guys.  Jimbo, just did a Stonetown update. Clarence, good luck on your trip to FL, hopefully one day I'll get back to Watkin's Glenn, the Finger Lakes and Corning that's such a cool area.  Matt unfortunately our slate is 600 million years old and predates lifeforms that would have been trapped in it.  We do have plenty of slate, green marble, cardiff conglomerate, soapstone and I have seen crystals attributed to a Delta carbonite? quarry but I'm not sure yet where that is?  Cows the elves come out at night and screw with things but I never see them!

 I mean it when I say stop by.  By vaquely acquainted if we've ever shared a thread or post that's good enough.  Maybe Pat and Stephen should not come at the same time but in reality WTH I think a lot of good could come from that[]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Sep 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RED Matthews
> 
> Well we heard geese so I always figured we should should be just as smart as they are - so we will be on our way to Florida today.  3 days on the road and Sarasota - here we come.. Wa-La!
> RED Matthews


 

 In laws live in Sarasota  that place is the BOMB!!!


----------



## sandchip (Sep 28, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  cobaltbot
> 
> Jimbo, just did a Stonetown update.


 
 Can't find it.  Where it be?


----------



## cobaltbot (Sep 28, 2013)

Here:

 https://www.antique-bottles.net/forum/m-630662/mpage-1/key-/tm.htm#630662


----------

